# Crystal Gray Subaru STi...Signature Gloss'd



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*This detail was about as short notice as you can get. I was woken up this morning (at 10:30) by a call on my cell phone. It was from guy who I had been talking with about detailing over on IWSTI for some time. He's been wanting to schedule something for a while but just didnt have the time. Well this morning at 10:30 he found out that he did have the time, and asked if I could fit him in, today! Now he lives about 45minutes away from me which was also a conflicting factor. Now today was a supposed to be a day off but I decided I would do this detail anyway. So at around 12 this afternoon, exactly 1 hour and 30 minutes after he called, He (Jay) was in my driveway with this beauty and I began the detail.
This was an exterior only job btw.










This STi was done very tastefully! Coilovers, 35% tints all around, Limited front lip and of course as you can see there is NO UBER SUBY WING:headbang: At first I thought it was a limited but as the owner informed me it was a stock 06' which he tweaked a bit.

I began right away with the wheels, nothing to unusual here.





































I decided to go with a safe bet using P21s gel after a thorough pressure wash.










While I let that dwell I went to work on the wells using the black wheel shmitt and super degreaser, the tires were scrubbed with safe degreaser 3:1.










After the wheels were finished I moved onto an ONR wash w/ a pair of shmitts, followed by claying with sonus. I was really shocked to find how smooth the paint was prior to claying. I figured the super unaggressive sonus would do fine.

Not to many bonded contaminants










I found that bees seem to really love the smell of Megs last touch QD










After the wash and clay...



















Next I pulled the car in for some light polishing. The car had a few fine swirls so I went with Ultrafina and a white ccs. I decided to use the Flex 3401 instead of the Makita this time, lately the Flex has been designated to glaze and sealant application so I figured I'd do some polishing instead.










Post polishing










The LSP of choice was something very special. Its made by Gloss It and its called Signature Gloss. Its a polymer based sealant that has outstanding clarity and gloss, more so than Gloss Finish which is Gloss It's leading synthetic sealant. You can't buy Signature Gloss from Gloss It like any of their other products, its something that only certified Gloss It detailers are able to use, its still being beta tested and I was sent a sample from Rich Light, the founder of the company. The idea behind this super sealant is to have something which will keep customers comming back to Gloss It detailers instead of just buying a sealant for themselves to use. The real beauty of Signature Gloss is its durability...12-14 months durability:yikes: And no im not joking.

I applied only 1 coat of Signature Gloss to the STi and it looked really great! I used the flex with a blue finessing pad to apply it. After letting it cure for about 15mins it buffed off super smooth and then I wiped the car down with Gloss enhancer QD.

Some shots in the garage...


















































































I applied wheel wax and let it cure for about 10minutes










More shots



















The sun was going away so I did the best with the outside shots









































































I was pleased with the outcome, Signature gave it that extra bit of gloss and wetness. Now when I poured some water on the rear quarter I was amazed at how fast the water sheeted off. I asked the owner if he would keep me updated with the durability of the sealant.

*


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice, looks great :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Very very nice, great work :thumb:


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Beautiful colour, a nice discrete example of an STi as well!!


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice work mate, I'm currently half way through one in the same colour and very similar in appearance.


----------



## BretFraz (May 16, 2007)

That's about the nicest modded WRX I've ever seen. The owner's got good taste. Detail looks great, too. Well done!


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Graet work there well done


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks spot on to me.


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Great work on a great car! 
It looks so much better without the big wing.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

stunning, fantastic work


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

great work


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

good detail! but you can tell cornering isnt high on Americans list of things to be good about a car  haha


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Sandro said:


> good detail! but you can tell cornering isnt high on Americans list of things to be good about a car  haha


STi's are built in Japan first of all, a place where handling is more important than engine displacement (this car only has a 2.5litre engine btw) and Japan is the land of so called sports like "drifting" and many other track type racing events where handing is always a top priority. If it was an American car you were talking about and you mentioned a Mustang than yes cornering would be its weak spot. 4WD gives the STi the traction and grip but the adjustable differential allows the driver to distribute the power to the wheels where he needs it. The owner of this car went the extra step and installed custom coil-over suspension, as you can see the car is pretty low to the ground as well. Seems like this car can corner really well:driver:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i was refering to the lack of rear spoiler 

i know aaaaaall about subarus my dads had 5


----------



## rich67 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice car, needs a rear spoiler though imo


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a great looking car, love the front end :thumb


----------

